# Have you seen the TREND thingie?



## dicktimber (4 Aug 2009)

Trend have brought out a base with two pins on the underside for centralizing when cutting a mortice.
You attatch the base to the router.
Position it and I presume twist the whole thing in one direction till both pins
rest touching the timber and plunge in to cut the slot.......

Sounds good but, god only knows what would happen if you let the pressure off while cutting....ziiiiinnng, bang, clunk.
I have not read up on up but there must be some locking mechanism.....mustn't there???
Anyone tried it yet and it looks easy to knock one up in the shop?

Mike


----------



## dicktimber (4 Aug 2009)

Just found it...
It's a trend Temp self centering mortice cutting base......and to be honest it would frighten me to death using it because once in place there is no way of locking it in position.....
Mikeeee


----------



## FatFreddysCat (4 Aug 2009)

You can easily make one of these from a piece of plywood and some large diameter dowel. I can testify that the home made one works quite well although I normally don't let go of routers until they stop spinning :roll:


----------



## Derek Willis. (7 Aug 2009)

Here is one I made years ago, pic. 3 shows how to cut motices at the end.


















Derek.


----------



## milkman (8 Aug 2009)

if you twist it the right way surely the cutter spin will keep it locked?


----------



## Derek Willis. (9 Aug 2009)

My home made one is in regular use, and not once have I had a problem, it is so accurate that when I have a deep mortise to cut, I go part way through and then flip it over and do it from that side, the slot always matches.
Derek.


----------

